# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Muuta joukkoliikenteestä >  Bussit Forum

## petsku

En keksinyt minne muualle olisin laittanyt tämän viestini, kun BussitForumiin ei voi näköjään enää laittaa Ylläpito osioonkaan viestejä jos ei ole kirjautunut, ja se kirjautuminen tässä ongelma onkin. Kun viime viikolla vaihdoin sähköposti osoitteeni niin tänne Joukkoliikenneforumin se oli helppo vaihtaa, täältä tuli sähköpostiviesti josta "aktivoin" käyttäjäni, mutta BussitForumilta tuli melkein samanlainen viesti, mutta kun sitä painoin tuli jokin "ei oikeutta" tyylinen sivu, eli en siis itse saa sitä aktivoitua, joten pyydän jos täällä olisi joku BussitForumin "hoitajista" ja voisi aktivoida taas tunnukseni niin viestien lukeminen ja vastaaminen siellä olisi helpompaa.

Kiitos!

----------

